# Looking for a Companion Fare Coupon



## Dave (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I'm interested in obtaining a buy one get one free companion fare coupon that can be used for a late June trip. Anybody have any extra?


----------



## NTL1991 (Apr 3, 2014)

This might fit better in the guest rewards forum.

Watch out... Starting March 1, the traditional value-bearing coupons that most are accustomed to are in the process of being phased out. I have seen a few value bearing coupons that expire in 2015, but most AGR members are opting for eCoupons now, which can be printed from home, or even the number written on a napkin, and then applied to a reservation over the telephone or at a station. They no longer have to turn in any coupon to the ticket agent. Be aware that the eCoupons have a unique number, and are marked as "used" in the reservation system once you apply it towards a reservation.

This makes it a bit more difficult when buying them as you won't know if it's valid (unused) or not until you actually try to apply it to your reservation.

The Companion Coupon is the most valuable of the guest rewards coupons, saving a member up to $580 (Round-trip BOS-WAS, Acela Express, KOAE fare)


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pennyk (Apr 3, 2014)

It should be noted that buying and selling coupons is not permitted on AU, however, it is permitted to "give" away coupons without compensation.


----------



## jebr (Apr 3, 2014)

It's also against AGR's policy to sell or barter the passes:



> The Program is subject to all applicable laws and regulations and the redemption of Amtrak rewards is void where prohibited by law. The sale or barter of any Program Reward or other reward offered through the Program, other than by Amtrak, is expressly prohibited.


(Section F, subsection 7.)

It is my understanding that gifting the passes/points is okay.


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm more than willing to accept a donated companion fare coupon or unused ecoupon.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 3, 2014)

Considering 2014 coupons went out last month it'll be hard to find someone willing to spare one.


----------



## AB (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi! Are there any coupons anyone can spare? I am taking a trip to NYC mid-may. Thanks!


----------



## maverick06 (May 6, 2014)

You can only transfer them to friends and family....

PM me if you want to be my friend....


----------



## Acela150 (May 6, 2014)

maverick06 said:


> You can only transfer them to friends and family....
> 
> PM me if you want to be my friend....


Guests don't have the ability to PM on AU. It's one of the benefits of a *FREE* AU membership. Yes we have paying memberships too, but those are to be bought at your discretion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello all, I am also looking for a companion pass, for use in October on Acela. If anyone has one they won't be using, id be happy to use it instead. Thanks! =)


----------



## punkrawker4783 (Sep 3, 2014)

Guest said:


> Hello all, I am also looking for a companion pass, for use in October on Acela. If anyone has one they won't be using, id be happy to use it instead. Thanks! =)


This was me, didn't realize i wasn't signed in.


----------

